# ITS GONE!



## erufneriufneri (Jun 7, 2011)

It just went away finally!!! It's 8pm on sept 4 and i got it around june 1 this year.
95 days of this crap

I don't even know what i did.

It's like there was so much pressure in my head
and now my ears hear everything calmly again.
and everything feels so GOOD
sounds seem CLEAR
i think dp could also be too much pressure / tension maybe fibromyalgia medicine would help some people
but it's gone yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Good to hear. Now, keep to off by having a well balanced diet, regulated sleep schedule, and exercise pattern.

Also, spend as much time out of your house as possible









Congratulations bro.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats. If it ever comes back, do not panic, just put on a video and/or go to sleep. Also, try and make stress reducing changes to your life so it never returns. Continue to listen to your body and mind. You and so many others are living proof that this is curable. Now stay off here and get on with your life!


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Lucky you,I'm having this for about atleast 8 months now. Or actually my whole life,but then it was in episodes and it didn't bother me at all at the time,I didn't even notice.. But now.. I'm completely dead... It's getting worse and worse with the day. I'm really happy for you! I hope some miracle will help me as well.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Lucky you,I'm having this for about atleast 8 months now. Or actually my whole life,but then it was in episodes and it didn't bother me at all at the time,I didn't even notice.. But now.. I'm completely dead... It's getting worse and worse with the day. I'm really happy for you! I hope some miracle will help me as well.


----------



## erufneriufneri (Jun 7, 2011)

what the problem is i think was that i had so many walls built up against the outside world
anger towards my dad for screaming at me
anger at my mom for not doing anything
etc...
and i just sort of gave that up
and now i feel better

to be honest, i feel about 90 percent better
i still have some memory issues


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

stfu.


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

95 days? That's nothing...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

This isn't proof that dp is curable, this is proof that there is a short term version.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> This isn't proof that dp is curable, this is proof that there is a short term version.


Your are so negative


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Would it make you feel better if i said the shirt term version is curable? But then I don't think curable fits with something that goes away on it's own


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds very similar to what it was like for me. Except in my case it only seemed to last a few fleeting hours.

Here's to hoping you find a way to stay there.


----------



## mmadrid (Jan 27, 2012)

This video will guide your perspective! PASS IT ON!


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

wow you are so lucky congrats i cant wait to get rid of mine


----------

